# Lyft will only reimburse $150 for vomit. Suggestions?



## Benjamin Pike (Oct 30, 2014)

Someone puked in my car. It was really gross. I have heard that most people get $250 when this happens, but I was only offered $150. The vomit was most on the side on the inside, so I am guessing that was why it was less, but I have heard that a lot of people get $250 whenever someone vomits. Anything I can do here?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Benjamin Pike said:


> Someone puked in my car. It was really gross. I have heard that most people get $250 when this happens, but I was only offered $150. The vomit was most on the side on the inside, so I am guessing that was why it was less, but I have heard that a lot of people get $250 whenever someone vomits. Anything I can do here?


How much did you spend cleaning?


----------



## Benjamin Pike (Oct 30, 2014)

That's besides the point. I've talked to three other Lyft drivers who told me Lyft is usually very good about this, and have reimbursed them the $250 easily.


----------



## Dcspride (Mar 3, 2015)

It does matter about how much you actually spent to clean it. If you spent $150 to clean your car, why would you expect them to give you $250 for it? If you spent more, just send them the copy of receipt.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Benjamin Pike said:


> Someone puked in my car. It was really gross. I have heard that most people get $250 when this happens, but I was only offered $150. The vomit was most on the side on the inside, so I am guessing that was why it was less, but I have heard that a lot of people get $250 whenever someone vomits. Anything I can do here?


stage another vomit and split the reimbursement till you are fully reimbursed for original vomit.


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

This is why when I believe this may happen. Always driving with a finger on door lock because they will never have the ability to get that far. But, also choose to not drive those late night hours any longer.


----------



## Lyftstache-ride (Nov 29, 2014)

Maybe they changed it? It was 100 for cleaning and 150 since you couldn't work the rest of the night


----------

